# Index of Paphs by Section



## Sue (Jun 9, 2009)

I just completed a full inventory. Here's an index of my Paphs by section, in case this is of interest to anyone.

As you might guess by the fact that I index my Paphs like this, I'm looking for hybrids between
Sections Parvisepalum x Paphiopedilum,
Sections Parvisepalum x Sigmatopetalum, and
Brachypetalum x Sigmatopetalum
If anybody has spare divisions of such hybrids, let me know. Maybe we can work out a trade.


*Parvisepalum	*
Paphiopedilum	delenatii 
Paphiopedilum	delenatii v. albinum 
Paphiopedilum	Lynleigh Koopowitz	(malipoense 'Emerald' x delenatii 'China Moon')
Paphiopedilum	Magic Lantern	(micranthum x delenatii)

*Brachypetalum*
Paphiopedilum	Iratsume	(Wellesleyanum x godefroyae)
Paphiopedilum	(Sunshine Glory 'Silver Elf' BM/JOGA x niveum album '#1')

*Paphiopedilum*
Paphiopedilum	(barbigerum x Winston Churchill)
Paphiopedilum	Barbilight	(Barbi Playmate x Nulight 'Hampshire' HCC)
Paphiopedilum	druryi
Paphiopedilum	(Hellas 'Westonbirt' FCC x Cavelli-Sforza)
Paphiopedilum	hirsuitissimum 
Paphiopedilum	Joe Headrick	(Yerba Buena x Prime Time)
Paphiopedilum	Lathamianum	(spicerianum x villosum)
Paphiopedilum	Leeanum	(insignia x spicerianum)
Paphiopedilum	(McLaren Park 'Oceana' x Mountain Meadow 'Absinthe')
Paphiopedilum	Orchilla	'Chilton' FCC	(Paeony x Redstart)
Paphiopedilum	Red Thunder	(Burpham 'Penn Valley' FCC	Thunder Cat 'Sizzler' HCC
Paphiopedilum	villosum	'Vixen' HCC	('Candor XL' AM x Marriott Colorburst')
Paphiopedilum	Winston Churchill	(Eridge x Hampden)

*Polyantha*
Paphiopedilum	Berenice	(inverse cross)	(philippinense 'Dale' AM x lowii 'Eureka' AM)
Paphiopedilum	(dianthum x rothschildianum)
Paphiopedilum	Edna Ratclife	(St. Swithin x praestans 'Knob Creek' HCC)
Paphiopedilum	Hung Sheng Eagle	(inverse cross)	(rothschildianum x gigantifolium)
Paphiopedilum	lowii	4N	('Thank Hans' 4N x 'Moonshadow' 4N)
Paphiopedilum	St. Swithin	(philippinense x rothschildianum 'Rex' FCC)
Paphiopedilum	Taiwan Tiger	(Yellow Tiger 'Ruth Luethans' AM x sanderianum 'Sweet Lips')
Paphiopedilum	(Vera Pellechia x praestans 'Sunda Isles')

*Cochlopetalum*
Paphiopedilum	Avalon Mist	(primulinum album 'Sundance' x Pinocchio 'Cricket')
Paphiopedilum	Natasha Von Fox	(inverse cross)	(victoria-reginae x liemianum)

*Sigmatopetalum*
Paphiopedilum	(Blood Clot x Hampshire Raven)
Paphiopedilum	callosum
Paphiopedilum	(Enchanted Child 'Silver Spoon' x (Oriental Venus x Gaël))
Paphiopedilum	hainanensis 
Paphiopedilum	Hilo Ruby	(Robert de Veer '#8' x Pulsar 'Fang Pacific' HCC)
Paphiopedilum	Hsinying Alien	(Hsinying Alien (Supersuk 'Eureka' AM x Raisin Pie 'Hsinying') x sib)
Paphiopedilum	Quies	(curtisii '#1' x hookerae 'Big')

*Parvisepalum x Brachypetalum*
Paphiopedilum	(delenatii x Mystic Isle)
Paphiopedilum	Ma-Belle	(malipoense 'Spring Run' x bellatulum 'Dalmation')
Paphiopedilum	Mint Chocolate	(malipoense 'Jerry Bass' x godefroyae v. leucochilum)

*Parvisepalum x Paphiopedilum*
none

*Parvisepalum x Polyantha*
Paphiopedilum	Gloria Naugle	(rothschildianum x micranthum)
Paphiopedilum	Golden Millennium	(Prince Edward of York x 'In-Charm'	armeniacum '21')
Paphiopedilum	Harold Koopowitz	(malipoense x rothschildianum)
Paphiopedilum	Neerach	(delenatii x gardneri)

*Parvisepalum x Cochlopetalum*
Paphiopedilum	Cloud's Pink Parfait	(inverse cross)	(delenatii #28 'Azalea' x moquettianum 'Stacy Richards' AM)
Paphiopedilum	Minnesota Moccasin	(micranthum 'Spring Time' x moquettianum)

*Parvisepalum x Sigmatopetalum*
none

*Brachypetalum x Paphiopedilum*
Paphiopedilum	Freckles	'Cream Puff' HCC	(Burleigh Mohur x F.C. Puddle)
Paphiopedilum	Rosy Dawn	(Astarte x Gwen Hannen)
Paphiopedilum	Wharton Sinkler	(Adilene Bobadilla 'Lemon Drop' x Skip Bartlett 'White Pepper' HCC)

*Brachypetalum x Polyantha*
Paphiopedilum	Raspberry Rays	(inverse cross)	(Psyche x kolopakingii v. topperi)
Paphiopedilum	Rolfei	(bellatulum x rothschildianum)
Paphiopedilum	Summer Snow	(niveum x haynaldianum v. album)
Paphiopedilum	Woluwense	(niveum x rothschildianum)

*Brachypetalum x Cochlopetalum*
Paphiopedilum	Dryad	(moquettianum x Psyche 'Catatonk Too')

*Brachypetalum x Sigmatopetalum* 
none

*Paphiopetalum x Polyantha*
Paphiopedilum	Cooksonii	(rothschildianum x druryi)

*Paphiopetalum x Cochlopetalum* 
Paphiopedilum	Brecko Wishmist	(Avalon Mist x Vista Wish)

*Paphiopedilum x Sigmatopetalum* 
Paphiopedilum	(Key Lime x fairrieanum)

*Polyantha x Cochlopetalum* 
Paphiopedilum	Dollcevita	(St. Swithin x liemianum)
Paphiopedilum	Helvetia	(chamberlainianum x philippinense)
Paphiopedilum	Henrietta Fujiwara	(primulinum x haynaldianum)
Paphiopedilum	(Oberhausen's Diament x Kolosand 'Little Egypt')
Paphiopedilum	(Oberhausen's Diament x philippinense v. alba)
Paphiopedilum	Shireen	(glaucophyllum x philippinense)
Paphiopedilum	Vanguard	(moquettianum x rothschildianum)

*Polyantha x Sigmatopetalum* 
Paphiopedilum	Ebony Wings	(St. Swithin 'Papilio' x Red Glory 'Rojo')
Paphiopedilum	Red Dragon	'Blackie'	(Gloriosum x philippinense)

*Cochlopetalum x Sigmatopetalum* 
Paphiopedilum	(Avalon Mist x appletonianum)

*Multiple* 
(Brachypetalum x Parphiopedilum x Sigmatopetalum) 
Paphiopedilum	Saint Alban	'Nettie' HCC	(Antigone x Harrisianum)


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 10, 2009)

very, very impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice list!!! I like the way you listed them...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2009)

Kind of busy, and when the crosses get really complex where are you going to put them!? oke:
Thanx for sharing.


----------

